# wer will mal gucken (shirley manson)



## shiver (9. September 2001)

okay bitte nicht lachen......... sonst bin ich deprimiert  

<img src="http://www.shiver-style.de/phpgraphy/pictures/digital%20art/shirley.jpg" border="0">

tools:
photoshop
wacom

smudge+dodge+burn baby!


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. September 2001)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, der style ist ganz cool, aber das bild gefällt mir nicht, dies etwas da drauf sieht so krank aus. Vielleicht ein anderes bild nehmen. Aber mit dieser "person" sieht das nicht so gut aus, finde ich.

achja    :] :] :] :] @bild


----------



## shiver (9. September 2001)

hm, ich find shirley eigentlich voll kewl........ war ne höllen arbeit das so zu "smudgen"........ naja, war ja auch mein erster versuch.......


----------



## Psyclic (9. September 2001)

ich weis gar nich was ihr alle für probs habt...das bild is der überknaller..... mal das ma einer


----------



## RuffRyda (9. September 2001)

Ehhh da sieht echt cool aus! ´So malen würd ich auch gerne können! mit mein tablet bekomm ich nie was gebacken! meine pic seh immer so pixelig aus! da greif ich leiber auf die altmodisch art zurück:-( 
Aber nun wieder zu bild:
Wie gesagt ich schließe mich Psyclic an1 das bild ist scht der Hammer! Respect!;-)


----------



## shiver (9. September 2001)

thx jungs 

wie findet ihr teil 2?

<img src="http://www.shiver-style.de/phpgraphy/pictures/digital%20art/shirley2.jpg" border="0">


----------



## HeRaTiK (9. September 2001)

wickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!

/me fällt um....


----------



## RuffRyda (9. September 2001)

Boah das wir ja immer besser! Ich muss erlich sagen das zweite sieht reliastischer aus! obwohl das erst von der atmosphere besser ist(für mich)


----------



## L-Boogie (10. September 2001)

Hast du das ganze Teil mit'm Airbrush nachgezeichnet oder wie stellst du das an?

Auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht Herr Specht! Da fällt mir ja der Staub aus'm Scheitel! 

jens


----------



## DjDee (11. September 2001)

*DAS HASST DU DOCH NICHT GEMALT!!!!!* oder?


----------



## shiver (11. September 2001)

airbrush tool, smudge-tool, dodge+burn-tools..... uns vieeeeeel zeit.


----------



## S.A.M (14. September 2001)

ihr seid doch alle krank      

was ist wacom???


----------



## L-Boogie (14. September 2001)

Das ist eine Firma die Grafiktabletts herstellt. Geh mal auf die URL. Da kannste dich ein bischen über den Kram informieren.

http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/index.asp


----------



## S.A.M (14. September 2001)

thx alot   hab ichs mir doch gedacht 

ach ja: saubere arbeit shiver   hab ich fast vergessen


----------



## onlinespion (14. September 2001)

HIER MAL EINE BITTE! von einem ... naja steht unter meinem Nick ... 
 ... kannst Du ein kleines tut zaubern wo das mit der airbrushtechnik bissel beschreibst?


1000 DANK schonmal!

*hoffentlichmachtderdes*


----------



## shiver (14. September 2001)

bin kein "der"..... werd mal sehen ob ich zeit hab morgen oder sonntag.


----------



## Vargr (14. September 2001)

-----> ;(( 
Da bekomme ich doch....also wirklich..das Bild ist echt der
*OBERHAMMER !!!*
Und das ist echt keine nachbearbeitetes Foto ?
Das Mädel ist auch nicht mein Geschmack, aber ich muss echt sagen, ohne Worte !!
Sogut werde ich nie !!!!
Kannst du mir sagen wie du an sowas rangehst ?
Zeichnest du erst das Bild, scannst es dann und bearbeitest du es mit Photoshop ?
Oder gleich volle Kanone Photoshop ?
Also echt, du brauchst dich nicht zu verstecken !!!
( Sauviel echt   )


----------



## Duddle (14. September 2001)

hi!

auch sehr großes lob von mir an shiver!

muss sagen das bild is so gut das es mich doch so sehr bedrückt hat, das ich grad mein photoshop geschlossen hab.... naja ich machs dann irgendwann morgen wieder an... ich vergess einfach was ich hier drin gesehn hab  

mfg
Duddle


----------



## addïct (15. September 2001)

wow Shiver die sind wirklich gut, wär auch an einem Tutorial interessiert! 

(Achja und danke nochmal für deinen Eintrag in mein guestbook)


----------



## Scalé (15. September 2001)

Wie gewohnt echt saugute Arbeit.
respekt.


----------



## shiver (15. September 2001)

thx peops!!!

hab mal ein kleines tut auf meiner site geuppt. is aber wirklich klein.

naja, etwas zur technik:

photo suchen, das man nachzeichnen will (zeichnung geht auch, bin aber ausserhalb von ps ne null  ) in ps laden, ein neues layer, und dann mit "i" und "j" tasten farben aufnehmen, und dann brushen. dann verschmieren und runtermergen. usw.


----------



## Lord Rabe (15. September 2001)

shiver, der erste schritt in die richtige richtung  jetzt probiers ohne photovorlage....


----------



## shiver (15. September 2001)

naja, dann entsteht aber eher frankenstein


----------



## Lord Rabe (15. September 2001)

nur übung macht den meister...

Gruß an unsere feine Lady *g*
L.R.


----------



## addïct (15. September 2001)

Kannst du es denn?


----------



## Lord Rabe (15. September 2001)

ich bin dabei den langen weg zu beschreiten der dazu führt es irgendwann einmal zu können...

L.R.


----------

